# I migliori talenti della...Jupiler League!



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Dicembre 2020)

Ecco il topic per il massimo campionato belga! Qui potrete scrivere le impressioni o direttamente le schede dei giocatori che vi impressionano di più


Qualche tempo fa vi ho parlato di *Aster Vranckx*,sappiamo bene da dove è arrivato Saelemakers e l'importanza del calcio e del campionato belga negli ultimi anni, oltre a essere un mercato di riferimento per i nostri uomini mercato.

Potrei sicuramente parlarvi di De Kateleare o di Verschaeren, già oggi tra i talenti più limpidi e puri del campionato, ma son ragazzi che sappiamo già tutto sommato quanto valgono e quali sono le loro peculiarità. 

Cercherò, almeno personalmente, di parlarvi di profili ancora un po' nel sottobosco. 

Poi ripeto, ognuno può scrivere le schede di un giocatore che verrebbero poi riportate nell'indice, questo vale anche per De Kateleare e Verschaeren. 


_Indice_:
-*Aster Vranckx* (Mechelen/centrocampista/classe 2002/183 cm) 
- *Charles De Kateleare* (Club Brugge/Trequartista/classe 2001/192 cm)
-*Yari Verschaeren* (Anderlecht/Trequartista/classe 2001/172 cm)
-*Nicolas Raskin* (Standard Liegi/Centrocampista/classe 2001/179 cm) 
-*Michel-Ange Balikwisha* (Standard Liegi/Ala sinistra/classe 2001/178cm)
-*Luca Oyen* (Genk/Trequartista/classe 2003/172 cm)


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Dicembre 2020)

I primi due nomi di cui vi voglio parlare sono Nicolas Raskin e Michel-Ange Balikwisha, entrambi dello Standard Liegi ed entrambi fautori del ritorno ad alti livelli dello Standard in campionato dopo anni di delusioni e fallimenti tecnici.

*Nicolas Raskin* è un profilo di assoluto interesse, centrocampista tuttofare, viene impiegato principalmente come mezz'ala destra nel centrocampo a 3 utilizzato dal coach Montainer,nonostante ciò il ragazzo ha qualità tecniche per giocare da trequartista e fisiche per reggere in una mediana a 2 con compiti più di costruzione. 
La qualità maggiore di Raskin è il senso tattico e l'essenzialità che mette al servizio della squadra, il suo tocco di palla, la tranquillità con cui gioca e prova la giocata che può cambiare la partita condite da una dinamicità e una "fame" di arrivare che si possono notare in quasi ogni sua partita. Come zona di campo occupata a me ricorda Barella.
Posato e ragionato con la palla tra i piedi, ma sa cambiare passo e imprimere il suo ritmo nella manovra offensiva grazie alla sia ottima conduzione e visione. 
Il ragazzo ha un grosso potenziale da esplorare e bisogna ancora capire secondo me quali attitudini debba sviluppare al meglio.
Altra riprova del talento del ragazzo è il fatto che provenga dalle giovanili del Genk che è stata la squadra che a livello giovanile negli ultimi anni ha lavorato meglio in Belgio. 

Lo score attuale recita 1 gol e 3 assist in 13 presenze in campionato, a riprova della sua bontà di gioco in fase offensiva. Sicuramente tra i talenti più importanti oggi in Belgio se si guarda ai centrocampisti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Dicembre 2020)

*Michel-Ange Balikwisha* è un ragazzo che mi ha invece letteralmente rubato gli occhi, soprattutto nella scorsa partita contro il Mechelen.
Capocannoniere dello Standard in campionato con 3 reti in 9 partite, mi è sembrato uno da prendere il prima possibile prima che gli altri si accorgano di quanto è forte.
Il ragazzo ha già una struttura fisica importante essendo vicino al metro e ottanta(178 cm) ma con leve molto lunghe e una potenza nelle gambe non comune. 
Ciò che tuttavia impressiona è la duttilità del ragazzo, nonostante sia un ala sinistra a piede invertito, ha giocato in stagione da ala destra, da punta centrale, da trequartista e nell'ultima partita persino da mezz'ala sinistra nel 5-3-2 utilizzato dallo Standard.
E nonostante si sia sacrificato molto ha segnato e portato pericoli costanti. Ripeto, una forza nelle gambe che raramente si vede. 
La facilità di corsa, la tecnica in conduzione e l'abilità di saltare di netto i suoi avversari, oltre al senso tattico già da veterano mi hanno fatto innamorare di questo ragazzo, la cui valutazione attuale è, udite udite, di *SOLO 1 MILIONE DI EURO*

Forse esagero ma in certi movimenti, anche la struttura fisica(anche se un po' più piccolo) e la potenza nelle gambe me lo fanno accumunare a Rashford. 
Il difetto evidente è l'impulsivitá e l'essere un po' troppo egoista, ma a 19 anni è normale sia così. Deve migliorare nel tiro dalla distanza, ma in compenso la sua presenza in area è già importante e decisiva. 

Se ci uscisse un altra operazione alla Saelemaekers cioè che con 7-8 milioni si porta a casa faremmo un colpaccio, anche se ad oggi siamo pieni nel ruolo di ala sinistra. Magari prenderlo e lasciarlo tutta la prossima stagione ancora a Liegi sarebbe una buona cosa.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Dicembre 2020)

[MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] so che segui la Jupiler League, fammi sapere che ne pensi di Raskin e Balikwisha, soprattutto di quest'ultimo, per me potrebbe essere una steal alla Hauge,anche se siamo pieni nel ruolo ad oggi,ma io personalmente a Rebic ad alto livello non credo e tra un 2-3 anni lo cederei senza troppi problemi a meno di cataclismi(anche Okafor mi piacerebbe per sostituire Rebic in futuro) 

Poi non mi ricordo il suo nick ma c'è un altro utente che vive in Belgio che potrebbe darci la sua opinione.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Dicembre 2020)

Errore


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Dicembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> *Michel-Ange Balikwisha* è un ragazzo che mi ha invece letteralmente rubato gli occhi, soprattutto nella scorsa partita contro il Mechelen.
> Capocannoniere dello Standard in campionato con 3 reti in 9 partite, mi è sembrato uno da prendere il prima possibile prima che gli altri si accorgano di quanto è forte.
> Il ragazzo ha già una struttura fisica importante essendo vicino al metro e ottanta(178 cm) ma con leve molto lunghe e una potenza nelle gambe non comune.
> Ciò che tuttavia impressiona è la duttilità del ragazzo, nonostante sia un ala sinistra a piede invertito, ha giocato in stagione da ala destra, da punta centrale, da trequartista e nell'ultima partita persino da mezz'ala sinistra nel 5-3-2 utilizzato dallo Standard.
> ...



Non lo conosco pero mi fido di te. Poi il campionato belga è veramente interessante . Un campionato duro, molto fisico.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Dicembre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> *AMINE GOUIRI
> *
> Nato il 16 febbraio 2000 1m80 72 kili scuola Lione, è stato ceduto all'OGC Nice per 7 millioni di euro. Questa stagione in 10 partite di Ligue 1 ha fatto 3 gol e 3 assist. In Europa League ha segnato 3 reti in 3 partite giocando spesso da esterno alto.
> 
> ...



Noooo, hai sbagliato ahahaha, qui si parla solo del campionato belga, il topic dei calciatori francesi è questo:

https://www.milanworld.net/i-migliori-talenti-della-ligue1-vt97387.html#post2202836


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Dicembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Noooo, hai sbagliato ahahaha, qui si parla solo del campionato belga, il topic dei calciatori francesi è questo:
> 
> https://www.milanworld.net/i-migliori-talenti-della-ligue1-vt97387.html#post2202836



Scusami caro DMZ. Ho fatto una Lukaku


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Dicembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] so che segui la Jupiler League, fammi sapere che ne pensi di Raskin e Balikwisha, soprattutto di quest'ultimo, per me potrebbe essere una steal alla Hauge,anche se siamo pieni nel ruolo ad oggi,ma io personalmente a Rebic ad alto livello non credo e tra un 2-3 anni lo cederei senza troppi problemi a meno di cataclismi(anche Okafor mi piacerebbe per sostituire Rebic in futuro)
> 
> Poi non mi ricordo il suo nick ma c'è un altro utente che vive in Belgio che potrebbe darci la sua opinione.



In verità no sai. Seguo la Jupiler per i nomi principali, ma non guardo le partite.

Okafor, se intendi quello del Salisburgo, lo conosco bene, l'ho visto tante volte col Basilea. Ha il difetto di non condurre bene nello stretto. Ottima tecnica in velocità. A me ricorda El Shaarawy nei pregi e nei difetti. Per ora sta facendo difficoltà ad emergere, vediamo, è nella società giusta per crescere e migliorare.

Balikswisha non lo conosco proprio. Adesso che l'hai segnalato lo seguo, sono curioso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Voglio segnalare *Luca Oyen*, classe 2003, talento cristallino del vivaio del KRC Genk, club da cui provengono giocatori come De Bruyne, Courtois, Carrasco, Origi, Castagne, Benteke, Trossard. E' un giocatore di grande tecnica, visione di gioco, dribbling, capace di regalare assist ai compagni e dotato anche di un buon tiro dalla distanza. Deve ancora irrobustirsi sul piano fisico vista anche la giovane età, non è molto alto (solo 1.72), ma comunque in molti scommettono che sarà un top a livello a mondiale.
Il ruolo che predilige è mezzala sinistra, ma può essere impiegato anche sulla trequarti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Dicembre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Voglio segnalare *Luca Oyen*, classe 2003, talento cristallino del vivaio del KRC Genk, club da cui provengono giocatori come De Bruyne, Courtois, Carrasco, Origi, Castagne, Benteke, Trossard. E' un giocatore di grande tecnica, visione di gioco, dribbling, capace di regalare assist ai compagni e dotato anche di un buon tiro dalla distanza. Deve ancora irrobustirsi sul piano fisico vista anche la giovane età, non è molto alto (solo 1.72), ma comunque in molti scommettono che sarà un top a livello a mondiale.
> Il ruolo che predilige è mezzala sinistra, ma può essere impiegato anche sulla trequarti.



Gran bel nome, dal Genk è anche uscito Milinkovic-Savic, nettamente la squadra che lavora meglio a livello giovanile. 

Oyen,mamma mia, ha davvero un tocco di palla squisito

Intanto gol di Raskin oggi nel 2-2 del Benfica. Balikwisha un po' sottotono,ma il fatto che cambi ruolo ogni 3x2 non lo aiuta.


----------



## Djici (11 Dicembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Gran bel nome, dal Genk è anche uscito Milinkovic-Savic, nettamente la squadra che lavora meglio a livello giovanile.
> 
> Oyen,mamma mia, ha davvero un tocco di palla squisito
> 
> Intanto gol di Raskin oggi nel 2-2 del Benfica. Balikwisha un po' sottotono,ma il fatto che cambi ruolo ogni 3x2 non lo aiuta.



Mi sono guardato Standard Benfica.
Balikwisha non ha toccato palla.
Raskin bene. E non solo per il gol. 
Intanto nel Benfica mi ha fatto un grandissimo piacere rivedere Taarabt che potrebbe anche dribblare mezza squadra.
Il Benfica ha veramente tanti giocatori interessanti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Dicembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Gran bel nome, dal Genk è anche uscito Milinkovic-Savic, nettamente la squadra che lavora meglio a livello giovanile.
> 
> Oyen,mamma mia, ha davvero un tocco di palla squisito
> 
> Intanto gol di Raskin oggi nel 2-2 del Benfica. Balikwisha un po' sottotono,ma il fatto che cambi ruolo ogni 3x2 non lo aiuta.


Lavorano davvero bene al Genk. La priorità per loro è educare i giovani e prediligono il tocco di palla e le abilità tecniche, piuttosto che quelle fisiche. Hanno molta pazienza coi giocatori che devono maturare e formarsi anche sul profilo atletico, pazienza che qui da noi a volte manca. Luca Oyen è un profilo appunto di questo tipo: sul piano fisico non ha terminato il processo di crescita, ma ha un tocco di palla e una eleganza fuori dal comune.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Dicembre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Mi sono guardato Standard Benfica.
> Balikwisha non ha toccato palla.
> Raskin bene. E non solo per il gol.
> Intanto nel Benfica mi ha fatto un grandissimo piacere rivedere Taarabt che potrebbe anche dribblare mezza squadra.
> Il Benfica ha veramente tanti giocatori interessanti.


Ne hanno molti, ma te li fanno pagare. In Belgio ancora si possono prelevare giocatori a prezzi ragionevoli. Il Genk negli ultimi anni ha sfornato una pletora di giocatori forti e non è un caso. Tra l’altro non sono solo bravi a individuare giocatori provenienti dalle zone limitrofe ma hanno una rete di osservatori importante. Sono andati a scovare Ndidi dal campionato nigeriano, hanno ingaggiato Leon Bailey quando aveva tredici anni, hanno pescato Koulibaly dalla Ligue 2. Parliamo di una società che a livello di Academy è a livello top mondo.


----------

